# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Суботялов М. Древнее искусство врачевания в Махабхарате и Рамаяне. 17.04.21

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021

Суботялов М. Древнее искусство врачевания в Махабхарате и Рамаяне. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9d8...JnF8l&index=16

----------

